# Longsleeve Breathable shirts



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Looking for a brand name or maker of a good longsleeve shirt that stays cool in the summer. 
The sun is not my friend......

Thanks
Dave


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Look up Columbia fishing shirts. They have them on Cabelas website.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

huntinman said:


> Look up Columbia fishing shirts. They have them on Cabelas website.


That is what I use. They have them with built in sun protection factor that are still very comfortable.


----------



## biggeorge50 (Mar 14, 2007)

I also like the Columbia fishing shirts. Sometimes they seem cooler than a short sleved tee shirt.


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Same here on recommending the Columbia fishing shirt but I like the series/model called the PFG (Performance Fishing Gear) shirt. The material is not as stiff as the other models and the PFG feels cooler than the other shirts I have tried. FWIW


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

GBUSMCR said:


> Same here on recommending the Columbia fishing shirt but I like the series/model called the PFG (Performance Fishing Gear) shirt. The material is not as stiff as the other models and the PFG feels cooler than the other shirts I have tried. FWIW


Those are the ones I use. They go on sale frequently at Academy Sporting Goods.


----------



## jbonnot03 (Mar 12, 2010)

A cheaper brand is Magellan sold by Academy. I have noticed that the Magellan's wrinkle way worse than the Columbia.


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is a couple of sites to check out.

I have been wearing these products for many years. Excellent quality.

http://www.sundayafternoons.com/

http://www.sungrubbies.com/


----------



## Gary Wayne Abbott I (Dec 21, 2003)

Columbia shirts are great I have many of them. I also have like Moose Creek, Sportsmens Wharehouse and Cabelas brand shirts.


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

I have the Columbia PFG as well. Good shirt, but it doesn't even come close to the comfort and coolness of a long sleeve white *Under Armour *polo type shirt (with a collar and 3 buttons) that I got a couple years ago. It's a loose fit, as opposed to the tight ones and it feels like your wearing nothing at all. It also wicks any moisture away from the skin to keep you cooler. *I would HIGHLY recommend Under Armour*.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

UnderAmour loose fit, Heat Gear. 

Nothing else is even in its league.

I live in Tampa, FL. Hot and humid to say the least. 

ONLY, UnderAmour for me.


----------



## Kevin Hannah (Jan 6, 2003)

Lucky Seven said:


> UnderAmour loose fit, Heat Gear.
> 
> Nothing else is even in its league.
> 
> ...


I agree, have them in camo T's for test days, long sleeve in white for training.

Nothing compairs.

Kevin


----------



## jwh1949 (Apr 10, 2010)

I got a couple from Bass Pro, I believe ya can find them at the Mossy Oak website,Jack


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'll second the Columbia PFG. I think llbean also sells the same shirt with a different label sewn on.

If you don't mind spending a little more, Filson's featherweight long-sleeve shirt in white is probably the most comfortable shirt I've ever worn. Like the UA, it wicks moisture, and feels like nothing at all. Its got breast pockets too, which I need for stuff.


----------

